# Fuente Variable con ATX !



## Vitruvio (Ago 12, 2011)

Colegas, quería compartir esta joyita con Uds.

Saludos

http://www.chirio.com/switching_power_supply_atx.htm


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 13, 2011)

Si les gustó  o no les gustó  usen el botón "Calificar Tema"
Las calificaciones escritas se las termina llevando "Don Barredora"


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2015)

Vitruvio dijo:


> Colegas, quería compartir esta joyita con Uds.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> http://www.chirio.com/switching_power_supply_atx.htm



Página agregada al servidor del Foro


----------



## angel36 (Sep 18, 2015)

- Particolare sulla resistenza R11 di current sensing, realizzata in filo di costantana e fissata alla morsettiera da 30A. La resistenza viene  raffreddata direttamente dal flusso di aria aspirato dalla ventola, questo mantiene bassa la temperatura avremo quindi una ridotta deriva dei valori con l'aumentare della corrente. 

que traducido on line seria algo asi:     

- Detalle de la resistencia R11 de detección de corriente, hecho de alambre de constantán y fijado al bloque de terminales 30A. La resistencia se enfría directamente por el flujo de aire aspirado por el ventilador, esto mantiene la temperatura baja a continuación, vamos a tener una reducción de los valores de deriva con el aumento actual. 


Pregunta:

Se consigue "facil" en casas de comercio?

se puede reciclar de algun otro equipo?

Se puede usar otra "cosa".......

Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Sep 18, 2015)

.


 
Angel

En Bs As: _*Casa Astri*_

En Córdoba: Bonomi SRL ,  aunque me parece que sobre esa misma avenida hay otra que ahora no puedo encontrar la web.

En San Juan: _*Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-573335668-5m-alambre-nichrome-1mm-para-segelin-isoportelgopor-foan-_JM*_  !!!!!.





 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> Se consigue "facil" en casas de comercio?
> 
> ...




Dependiendo del calibre, lo puedes obtener, de "caloventores" 





estufas de cuarzo.




, y la resistencia de calefones electricos...





Esta última suele ser de un menor calibre, pero para mí mas útil, ya que me sirve para mis soldadores.

*Detalle para los más exigentes.*

El alambre obtenido, suele ser *Nicrom* (niquel cromo), pero para el caso...

*Es lo mismo.*


----------



## gustavoar (Ene 18, 2017)

Hola!, disculpen que reviva un tema viejo (si va contra las reglas me avisan).

Modifique una fuente ATX siguiendo un circuito similar al publicado pero del mismo autor: Roberto Chirio (esta en google no puedo poner links aca porque soy nuevo), adjunto la miniatura abajo y anda 10 puntos!!!

La regulacion de corriente anda perfecta, la de tension no tanto porque como resistencia shunt puse una de 0,22 (no tengo otra) supongo que sera por la caida de tension ahi que estabiliza mal la tensión, es decir regula bien entre 1V y mas de 22V pero al ponerle carga no estabiliza bien, si la conecto sin la resistencia shunt si estabiliza con carga.

Tengo que seguir probandola, pero la corriente se mantiene constante con una resistencia de 10 ohm, otra de 3.9 y cortocircuitando la salida de la fuente con el amperimetro.

Voy a ver si puedo usar el metodo del diodo como resistencia shunt que vi en otro mensaje en este foro a ver que pasa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 19, 2017)

Hola a todos , hay mucho mas proyectos interesantes  del mismo designer aca  : http://www.chirio.com/ , vale a pena mirar !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Sep 25, 2017)

Que calibre de alambre de micron vendria bien para alcanzar los 12 A?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2017)

Ley de Ohm 

R = V / I 

Luego una tabla de resistividad de calibres de nicrom y ver que largo de resistencia necesitás


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 25, 2017)

anda probado con la que tengas y cuanto da, si da muchls amper la haces mas larga, y si da pocos la pones doble... usa uns tornillos y tuercas para apretar bien el conjunto o ponele un aprete con un pedazo de acero, lo lijas, pones flux y soldas un cable grueso para dejarla instalada, 

tambien podes usar un cable de 2.5mm (comun de electricidad) y haces un rollito con 1 metro de cable y ves como anda...


----------



## gustavoar (Oct 5, 2017)

Yo puse un pedazo de cable de los que traen las fuentes ATX, (seran unos 40cm) como resistencia de bajo valor anda pero la regulacion de corriente quedo medio "dura" voy a tener que subir el valor ohmico (agregar mas cable) para ganar sensibilidad.


----------



## Dijkstra (Feb 16, 2019)

Buenas,

He estado echando un ojo a los diseños de chirio comentados en este hilo y la verdad es que tienen una pinta muy buena.

Creo que voy a intentar hacer una fuente de las de 0.6 - 20 V y 0.15 - 20 A ... ya he visto que para esas hay que cambiar unas cuantas cosas, así que de momento sirva esto como declaración de intenciones mientras estudio el diseño a fondo.

Las características de la fuente son estas :





Y lo que tengo en mente es algo así (quizá tenga que cambiar la caja y hacer otra, para garantizar la disipación y meter los componentes de forma cómoda y segura).





A grandes rasgos, los hitos son:

Display voltímetro/amperímetro
Utilizaré las salidas reguladas de la fuente, de 3.5 5 y 12 V
Después pondré una que sea regulable, esta será la de 0.6 - 20 V y 0.15 - 20 A
Voy a meter un extra con un conector banana "RST" donde habrá un circuito utilizado para descarga. Puenteo un circuito con esta entrada y con Gnd y que me sirva para la descarga de capacitores o lo que sea. Además tendrá un led indicativo que lucirá cuando haya carga.
A la izquierda va el potenciómetro que tendré que ver uno que funcione con los valores deseados, además que tenga buena sensibilidad
Encima de este, meteré dos diodos que me indicarán cuando la fuente está alimentada y cuando la fuente está encendida
A partir de ahora poco a poco, a desentrañar los misterios de esta fuente e intentar adaptarme a los diseños que encajen con lo que busco


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 16, 2019)

Yo empezaria por investigaría un poco sobre las fichas a usar, una par de banana con 400W de consumo es solo por un instante porque derretis las chapas o se cae la tensión de salida.

Por algo en las PC las salidas de los voltajes no son únicas y se distribuyen en una gran cantidad de conexiones. 

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Dijkstra (Feb 16, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Yo empezaria por investigaría un poco sobre las fichas a usar, una par de banana con 400W de consumo es solo por un instante porque derretis las chapas o se cae la tensión de salida.
> 
> Por algo en las PC las salidas de los voltajes no son únicas y se distribuyen en una gran cantidad de conexiones.
> 
> ...


Está claro, aún me queda todo por mirar.

Gracias por el consejo, ricbevi!


----------

